# LT Manual clutch/trans problems?



## CJB (May 9, 2017)

Recently, my gen 2 cruze’s clutch has been sticking to the floor. Sometimes it work. Perfectly, sometimes there’s absolutely 0 pressure and I can’t even drive my car, and sometimes it can be pushed in and will retract slowly or not at all. This just started happening after getting like a foot of snow for several days. Has anyone else had transmission, clutch, or gearbox problems in their manual trans cruzes?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CJB said:


> Recently, my gen 2 cruze’s clutch has been sticking to the floor. Sometimes it work. Perfectly, sometimes there’s absolutely 0 pressure and I can’t even drive my car, and sometimes it can be pushed in and will retract slowly or not at all. This just started happening after getting like a foot of snow for several days. Has anyone else had transmission, clutch, or gearbox problems in their manual trans cruzes?


There have been no genII clutch problems reported...yet.

I have no suggestions.

Rob


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

We have had the worst winter here and we had at least 5 feet of snow this winter and never had a problem with the clutch on my LT 2018. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

It sounds like a pressure plate issue to me.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm curious, I have a manual too. I detected it getting a little rough feeling once when I was in some heavy stop & go traffic (outmaneuvering a city traffic jam by taking side streets). But nothing like this.

The connection from the pedal to the clutch is through a hydraulic line. Is there a fluid reservoir you can check? Usually would find it in the on the firewall in the engine bay, by the clutch master cylinder (behind the clutch pedal). 

If the fluid is low, you might get by temporarily by replenishing it. If low, you have a leak somewhere and it must be serviced.

How cold has it been? Maybe there's water in the clutch housing and it's condensing and/or freezing on critical pieces? If this could be it, a long drive to get everything thoroughly hot might fix it. That's a long shot... just a thought.

Did you use it in an extreme fashion getting your car unstuck?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This happened to one of the guys with a diesel MT. Needed a new slave cylinder. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzestout (Oct 9, 2017)

Mine started to do the same thing too! Does it now and then specially in hot weather... gets annoying very quickly!. The fluid is full and good! i notice when i pump the clutch pedal a few times i get pressure back if not even better than before.. So i plan to take it in.... a new car shouldnt have issues like this already.


----------



## BlkCruze808 (May 13, 2018)

No problems to report yet. 2018 cruze w/5,800k.


----------



## Diesel Cruze 6spd Dude (Oct 4, 2018)

my 2017 cruze diesel 6spd clutch started feeling light in the foot over a few days until finally it stuck to the floor.luckily, after being towed from chevy roadside assistance for free it was determined that the slave cylinder was defective from the factory. that being said, its covered under warrenty since its not the clutch itself that went bad which is considered a wear-out item. unfortunately the part is on back order for an undetermined time and in the meantime they gave me a 2018 equinox as a loaner.


----------



## Dealer1 (May 5, 2019)

Have you had any luck getting this issue resolved?


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

This also happens if there is air in the line, or if too thick of a manual transmission fluid is used. Bleeding the system is very tricky and REQUIRES two people. Easy place to start though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCruze2017 (May 8, 2019)

My 2017 Cruze Hatchback's MT has been doing the same thing intermittently. Fortunately, my warranty is still valid (just barely- high miles). Apparently the part is on national backorder. They've been trying to get the part at my dealership for over a week now, and have no idea of the status of it.


----------



## 585cruze (May 14, 2019)

I had my secondary clutch cylinder go back in March. The firstdealership I took my car to refuse to do the work without me paying out-of-pocket for it saying that it was part of the drivetrain wear and tear parts. second dealership I took it too is doing it under warranty. the part was on backorder for the past 2 months they are only just putting the part in tomorrow morning. Make sure they give you a loaner car when they have your car for the warranty work. They gave me a 2019 Cruze automatic, after using that car for the past month I got to say that I prefer the manual transmission over the automatic. Look into the European forums the transmission has a tendency to overheat in 5th and 6th gear due to transmission fluid not cooling properly. 
I'm still mad at the first dealership because they refuse to do the work is the bumper to bumper warranty was just 1000 miles out

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 585cruze (May 14, 2019)

Just because I'm starting to see a trend here. I had a 2017 Cruze manual transmission hatchback. Maybe the bash they sense to the factory during the time was defective collectively. I recommend anyone who still has bumper to bumper warranty to get it checked out even if you don't feel any light clutch pressure.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilberto2626 (Jul 2, 2019)

CJB said:


> Recently, my gen 2 cruze’s clutch has been sticking to the floor. Sometimes it work. Perfectly, sometimes there’s absolutely 0 pressure and I can’t even drive my car, and sometimes it can be pushed in and will retract slowly or not at all. This just started happening after getting like a foot of snow for several days. Has anyone else had transmission, clutch, or gearbox problems in their manual trans cruzes?


----------



## Gilberto2626 (Jul 2, 2019)

I have the same problem ... how did you fix it ... and how much money did you spend?... thanks...


----------



## TonyL (Aug 28, 2019)

I have the same problem with my 2016 Chevy Cruze LS (Manual Transmission). Clutch completely failed on my commute home last night and I had to be towed. The clutch felt funny in the morning but still worked then wouldn't engage at all the same day. Ball park estimate is about $1,500 to replace and I'm out of the warranty.

Anyone hearing about a possible recall for this problem?


----------



## Mandie1227 (Sep 5, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I have the same problem with my 2016 Chevy Cruze LS (Manual Transmission). Clutch completely failed on my commute home last night and I had to be towed. The clutch felt funny in the morning but still worked then wouldn't engage at all the same day. Ball park estimate is about $1,500 to replace and I'm out of the warranty.
> 
> Anyone hearing about a possible recall for this problem?


I am currently having this same issue. My clutch pedal is to the floor, a plastic piece fell out and no dealership can see it until next week. I am currently out of warranty. I have had to have ny whole motor replaced, my turbo and Cadillac converter replaced as well. My window on drivers side button had to be replaced as well. Worse car i have ever owned. 
My sister is on her 2nd car, first one had an exhaust leak, this one is now at 100k and has an exhaust leak. 
Worse cars to own. Lawsuits need to be filed.


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

I have the same problem with my Cruze, I was quoted $1100 from local mechanic, seems the transmission needs to be pulled to get to the slave cylinder. Great design there! I'm also out of my extended 100K warranty by 1300 miles! YAY!


----------



## Mandie1227 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you call GM they can offer you assistance to pay for the labor and parts if you take it to a GM garage.


----------



## HeltemesMaximus (Feb 23, 2019)

My 2017 Diesel MT had a slave cylinder just go out last week. I stopped at a stop light after getting off the highway, and it wouldn't shift into any gears. The pedal kept getting stuck to the floor, and at first it seemed like the spring was the culprit. I had it towed to the dealer, and after the diagnostic they insisted it was the clutch plate and flywheel. After reading about the slave cylinder issues on this forum, I asked how that determination was made if they didn't take apart the transmission. Low and behold it was the slave cylinder, and the work is covered under the powertrain warranty. There is a TSB #PIP5558C that talks about issues with the clutch pedal sticking to the floor.


----------



## Adi2uds (Sep 24, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I have the same problem with my 2016 Chevy Cruze LS (Manual Transmission). Clutch completely failed on my commute home last night and I had to be towed. The clutch felt funny in the morning but still worked then wouldn't engage at all the same day. Ball park estimate is about $1,500 to replace and I'm out of the warranty.
> 
> Anyone hearing about a possible recall for this problem?


----------



## Adi2uds (Sep 24, 2019)

My car failed this morning. The clutch got stuck and I couldn't shift gears. I have a 2016 with 47k miles. I have an extended warranty but when I called the dealer they said the clutch isn't covered. Is this a common problem? I don't have e $1400 laying around with rent due next week.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Adi2uds said:


> My car failed this morning. The clutch got stuck and I couldn't shift gears. I have a 2016 with 47k miles. I have an extended warranty but when I called the dealer they said the clutch isn't covered. Is this a common problem? I don't have e $1400 laying around with rent due next week.


The slave cylinder should be covered as you are still under powertrain warranty. The clutch friction material is considered a "wear item", so they are right - the clutch disc itself is not covered. However, I don't think they understand what happened and if you take the car in and the slave cylinder is determined to be at fault, they will cover it and labor to remove/repair.


----------



## Adi2uds (Sep 24, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I have the same problem with my 2016 Chevy Cruze LS (Manual Transmission). Clutch completely failed on my commute home last night and I had to be towed. The clutch felt funny in the morning but still worked then wouldn't engage at all the same day. Ball park estimate is about $1,500 to replace and I'm out of the warranty.
> 
> Anyone hearing about a possible recall for this problem?


I hope they do a recall. My car was just towed this morning after the clutch got stuck. Luckily I hadn't made it to the highway yet or it could have been a serious accident add I couldn't move or shift. I have an extended warranty which they say the clutch is not covered, however the fact these **** parts come from Europe and some are defective and don't work with American parts I am hoping this is the issue. I had a piston failure a couple months back. Dealer did replace everything at their cost on that issue. This needs to be addressed by GM.


----------



## Adi2uds (Sep 24, 2019)

rock4016 said:


> I have the same problem with my Cruze, I was quoted $1100 from local mechanic, seems the transmission needs to be pulled to get to the slave cylinder. Great design there! I'm also out of my extended 100K warranty by 1300 miles! YAY!


I have the extended warranty, clutch is listed as an exclusion which I didn't know.


----------



## MichelleHCruze2018 (Sep 24, 2019)

I have a 2018 Cruze that has been in and out of dealership now for a month and a half with the clutch pedal going all the way to the floor. They did replace the master slave cylinder. Now it still tlhas the problem all they do is get the air out. But to be back at the dealership not even a day after they do that. Is anyone else having this problem? Or are they missing something that is causing all the air in the hydraulic system of the clutch pedal? Please help


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If your clutch refuses to engage, you're either coasting to a stop or braking to a quicker stop.
Harry Chapin died that way on a busy freeway. His clutch didn't fail, his engine did, but as he slowed, people passing him on the right prevented him from pulling over, then a semi ran over him.

If your clutch refuses to disengage, you need to learn how to shift without it.
This only works while the car is moving. (but you may be able to shift into 1st with the car stopped, and use the starter to get rolling)

To shift into neutral, give it just enough throttle for the engine's no-load RPM to match the current driving RPM and tug the lever out of gear.

To shift into gear is trickier, you need to match RPM with the RPM needed to go the present speed in the gear you wish to engage. Shift gently and let the syncros tell you when the speeds match up, When I was young, I could drive my 1977 Saab without touching the clutch pedal.

Many truckers drive this way, they call it "floating" the gears, and they have to match RPMs perfectly to do it without grinding the gears because the transmissions aren't synchronized. It's a bit harder when newer cars have computers to "help" determine the throttle plate position and you're doing something that requires precise throttle control.


----------



## MichelleHCruze2018 (Sep 24, 2019)

Adi2uds said:


> I have the extended warranty, clutch is listed as an exclusion which I didn't know.


Good luck cause mine has been at dealership


Taxman said:


> If your clutch refuses to engage, you're either coasting to a stop or braking to a quicker stop.
> Harry Chapin died that way on a busy freeway. His clutch didn't fail, his engine did, but as he slowed, people passing him on the right prevented him from pulling over, then a semi ran over him.
> 
> If your clutch refuses to disengage, you need to learn how to shift without it.
> ...


For a car that cost over 28000 and is a 2018 I should not have to. If I wanted to that I would own a semi truck. This is BS on GM side.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

Mine was in three times for issues with the clutch. They replaced the master cylinder, then some fittings, and finally the slave cylinder. Fingers crossed that the slave cylinder was the root cause. Make sure that they replaced the slave cylinder, not just the master cylinder. All of that work should be covered under warranty, as it is not the clutch plate. Good luck!


----------



## 585cruze (May 14, 2019)

I got mine cover under warranty, I paid for the clutch plates to be replaced while they were doing the cylinder since they were already in the transmission. I got the labor covered by warranty and only paid for the clutch plate parts. I live in a city so it didn’t hurt to replace them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles (Nov 28, 2019)

I wish I had read this before trying to drive on the highway to family the night before Thanksgiving. My 2017 MT Diesel had to be towed to the AAA recommended car shop, and there is a long weekend before anything can happen. Sounds like a slave cylinder issue, and a call to the dealer is in order!


----------



## HeltemesMaximus (Feb 23, 2019)

I finally got my 2017 MT Diesel back from the dealer. It took them 3 months, because of the UAW strike. They replaced the slave cylinder and throughout bearing under warranty. I figured I would pay the $500 to have them replace the clutch plate, and flywheel while they had the transmission disassembled.


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

Already posted in the Gen2 Powertrain forum but for the sake of visibility add me to the list. Same scenario as everyone else pretty much, stopped at a traffic light, couldn't shift into any gear, clutch pedal was stuck at the bottom. Manually pulled the pedal back up and was able to get going. Was fine for about 2 miles then happened again. Had it towed to the dealership and they will try to fit in, but are very backed up. It's a 2017 with 25k miles on it. The irony is that just yesterday morning I was thinking about buying it when it came off lease while I was driving into work. I have about 10 months left on the lease.


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

So my dealer said I need a new clutch. Fantastic.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CuseCPT said:


> So my dealer said I need a new clutch. Fantastic.


I'd want photographic proof, or to see the clutch disc myself, before authorizing any work.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> I'd want photographic proof, or to see the clutch disc myself, before authorizing any work.


I second this. Do not under any circumstances let the dealership disguise a part failure as a part that failed under “wear and tear” caused by you.

Saying the clutch is bad is a really easy way to blame your driving style and to have a normally in warrantee repair, go out of warranty.

My dealership tried to pull this and I’m glad I knew to make them show me failed parts. Especially with the big strike and the cost cutting GM is going through, cover your @$$ as best as you can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

Unless they are saying that they need to replace parts of the clutch mechanism under warranty, your dealer is full of it. They may be trying to avoid the apparently difficult slave cylinder replacement. Don't let them get away with it.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Don’t trust your dealership to do anything under warrantee.

I have a 2018 diesel. At 15,000 miles it started misfiring and bucking really bad and the dealer felt it. They felt it every time I brought it in but couldn’t figure it out.

Magically when I brought it in with 80 miles left on my warrantee, they “couldn’t feel it anymore”.

What incentive does a dealership have to replace something under warranty? Heck try getting a loaner car out of them.


I love my car but never again will I buy another GM product. End rant. 

But seriously get photo proof or ask to see the clutch. If they said they got rid of it before you agreed to a repair, decline the repair and you’ll see how quickly they “find” your clutch laying around the shop to put back in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

Wish I saw these replies sooner, I already okay'd the repair. They did agree to give me 10% of the total repair bill (sarastic Wooo!) As for a loaner, they don't have any right now, but I'm "on the list." At this point I just want the lease to be over and never drive a GM vehicle again.

Appreciate the input. I guess I could still ask to see the clutch but I'm guessing it's gone.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

CuseCPT said:


> Wish I saw these replies sooner, I already okay'd the repair. They did agree to give me 10% of the total repair bill (sarastic Wooo!) As for a loaner, they don't have any right now, but I'm "on the list." At this point I just want the lease to be over and never drive a GM vehicle again.
> 
> Appreciate the input. I guess I could still ask to see the clutch but I'm guessing it's gone.


The dealership I talked to says the loaner cars are owned by GM. GM charges the dealers for cars rented out for a certain amount of days and with a certain amount of miles.

My dealer tells me no loaners are available but what they don’t realize is that I see the loaners sitting because they don’t want to lend them out, because it costs the dealership money.. crazy

Never again with GM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

Update: Car has been at the dealership for 2 weeks. So far I've called them 4 times, they've called me once, and that was the morning they found it dropped off. I've now been renting a car for a week out of pocket. I called GM and was told my case was "updated" at noon today, the update is no ETA on parts for job. I was also promised on Thursday that a claim manager from GM would contact me in 1-2 business days. Crickets......

E: Just called the service department. After 30 rings I gave up.


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

Update: I got a call from the service manager who told me that wrong Cruze's paperwork was stapled to my folder and that they discovered I was still covered by Bumper to Bumper, which doesn't make sense that more I think about it, because when that was pointed out they didn't care before, nor did Chevy. My guess is once the part arrived they pulled the transmission and discovered the clutch was fine and that they were indeed dealing with a master or slave cylinder issue. Guess I'll never know for sure but since they are cooperating now I don't want to tick them off. So 25 days later, $720 in rental car charges, and several days of borrowing cars and bumming rides, it looks like the end is in sight. I have 8 payments left on my lease, I think I'm going to buy it out and give them their car back. I have no confidence in the car anymore and more importantly felt like I was not treated well as a customer throughout the experience.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

I think that's the right move. When mine went out last summer while on vacation I grabbed whatever rental car I could get - the one that the local dealer used was closed for the weekend. The service manager at my local dealership said that he would take care of getting me reimbursed for the rental car when I spoke to him after the clutch failed for the third time when I was back at home, although I was 60 miles from home when it went out and managed to limp it home by minimizing the shifts and rev matching to get it into gear. The reimbursement never happened, and the service manager does not return my calls. The car is adequate transportation, but I don't like the soft steering, among other things. I bought the car, so I'll drive it until it dies, but I won't be going back to GM whenever I get another car.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

There IS a TSB on this issue. It has to do with a part of the clutch hydraulics that gets clogged and blocks fluid flow. Have the dealership show you the TSB.. I'll try to find the number and post it here. IT IS A KNOWN PROBLEM with the clutch hydraulics on this car, and as others have stated, it requires transaxle removal to replace it.. so no dealership is going to WANT to do the fix, as that is a big job, and one can assume GM does not well compensate them for the work.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

*TSB #PIP5558*
*NHTSA ID #10129902*

FEBRUARY 28 2018
*Summary:* This Preliminary information communicates a possible cause of the clutch pedal slow to return. Gives a technician direction to assist in diagnosis.

Slow return of clutch pedal. I will try to get the actual TSB on my next visit, they provided me a few I requested on my visit today, but did not think to ask for this one.


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

I had to have my transmission replaced at 42k. Took 6 months for the part to come in. Looks like GM is auto shipping the slave cylinder with the rebuild trans. Makes one wonder if the 6 month delay was due to the slave cylinder or the trans unit?


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> There IS a TSB on this issue. It has to do with a part of the clutch hydraulics that gets clogged and blocks fluid flow. Have the dealership show you the TSB.. I'll try to find the number and post it here. IT IS A KNOWN PROBLEM with the clutch hydraulics on this car, and as others have stated, it requires transaxle removal to replace it.. so no dealership is going to WANT to do the fix, as that is a big job, and one can assume GM does not well compensate them for the work.


Yeah, I told them about the TSB the first time I talked to them. They didn't seem too interested in it.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

CuseCPT said:


> Yeah, I told them about the TSB the first time I talked to them. They didn't seem too interested in it.


Because the fix takes considerable time, and I can bet that GM doesn't pay well, so if they have plenty of other work, they will make every excuse possible to not take this one on, it just takes too much time. The slave cylinder and problematic elbow in the hydraulic line require removal of the transaxle from the engine.. they will avoid this work if at all possible, or even claim it's not warranty and perhaps get you to pay for the work so it's more worth their time to do it. It is not surprising there are no more manuals.. few were buying them, and with these problems, any profit on a car is probably gone with one warranty job to fix any clutch issue (or DMF in my case).. the profit margin is pretty small to begin with.


----------



## Steve MTL (May 16, 2020)

CJB said:


> Recently, my gen 2 cruze’s clutch has been sticking to the floor. Sometimes it work. Perfectly, sometimes there’s absolutely 0 pressure and I can’t even drive my car, and sometimes it can be pushed in and will retract slowly or not at all. This just started happening after getting like a foot of snow for several days. Has anyone else had transmission, clutch, or gearbox problems in their manual trans cruzes?


Same here, clutch stock to the floor, and no gears can be engaged. Towed to the dealer. Need to change the whole clutch, with estimated 10h of labor.... Will talk about the TSB later to see what they will do...


----------



## greg7165 (Jul 27, 2020)

keep up the fight with gm they act like you are the only one having this problem


----------



## microsofthamster (May 23, 2021)

Started at 45K, thought something was wrong. Only did it when it was super cold and snowy. 

Still doing it. Is getting stuck in gear last few days. Not sure what to do here. This is SNAFU. Owe money on a NEW CAR that isnt even driveable at 50K miles. SMH, **** GM>


----------



## microsofthamster (May 23, 2021)

How do we get a mass recall on our vehicles. This is a SERIOUS SAFETY issue, especially when were driving and it happens out of nowhere. That's how mine started friday. I was 20 miles from home!


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Had this problem in April. Dealer initially refused to cover anything under the powertrain warranty. After working with GM customer care, ended up that the slave cylinder/release bearing was warrantied but the hydraulic parts external to the trans (incl master cylinder) I paid almost $1000. The car had 20,500 miles.

Now have occasional brake pedal sinking too. If I have to get this repaired, it'll be an independent mechanic. No more dealer. This will be the last GM car I own.

Entered cases on the NHTSA website for the clutch failure and then also the brake failure.

After 25 years owning two Japanese-make cars that gave very little trouble, I think I'll pay close attention again to a brand's repair reputation. My rationale for buying this was that it was Gen 2 and they'd solved the problems of Gen 1. That and a relative had bucks on a GM card (false economy, it's clear now). Didn't occur to me that (a) they didn't solve them all and (b) there would be a raft of new ones. I live and work in a city and can get by with my bicycle, and that was also on my mind as I bought a GM. I got along OK w/o a rental or loaner for the two weeks it was out.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> and with these problems, any profit on a car is probably gone with one warranty job to fix any clutch issue (or DMF in my case).. the profit margin is pretty small to begin with.


Tough stuff. Notably, the EU and UK treat it as a safety issue and have a mandatory safety recall because it affects braking components. Safety recalls don't have anywhere that the manufacturer gets to argue about profit and say "Oh, it only affects a few cars we sold and we don't want it to cut into our profits." 100% of those cars are recalled in the EU and UK, period. Imagine if GM argued that they shouldn't have to replace the defective key cylinders in the old Cobalts because "The profit on those cars was so low..." [that we should continue to let people die instead of doing the recall]

GM pockets like $20,000 for every Escalade, Suburban, and huge Bro-dozer diesel dually 4x4 Truk-Nutz pickup sold. Use some of that profit to pay for the recall of the defective stuff they sold.

Notably, it's weird that ONLY the slave cylinders in the manual transmissions paired to the Diesel engines in model years 2016-2018 are failing. Those are the years of Opel/Vauxhall cars recalled. That whole thing points to a batch of transmissions made specifically for those cars (the transmissions must be made with specific gear ratios and final drive ratios), so whatever company supplied the slave cylinders for those transmissions must have a bad batch for 3 straight model years. Other cars with that transmission don't have this problem, so it must be something specific to THOSE SLAVE CYLINDERS for three years running that is the problem. How about going after the parts supplier for that? The transmission of my car was assembled in Austria, and I assume all the other 6MT transmissions come from that same plant. It's got to be one part supplier giving defective parts. Have them pay for it.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> Tough stuff. Notably, the EU and UK treat it as a safety issue and have a mandatory safety recall because it affects braking components. Safety recalls don't have anywhere that the manufacturer gets to argue about profit and say "Oh, it only affects a few cars we sold and we don't want it to cut into our profits." 100% of those cars are recalled in the EU and UK, period. Imagine if GM argued that they shouldn't have to replace the defective key cylinders in the old Cobalts because "The profit on those cars was so low..." [that we should continue to let people die instead of doing the recall]
> 
> GM pockets like $20,000 for every Escalade, Suburban, and huge Bro-dozer diesel dually 4x4 Truk-Nutz pickup sold. Use some of that profit to pay for the recall of the defective stuff they sold.
> 
> Notably, it's weird that ONLY the slave cylinders in the manual transmissions paired to the Diesel engines in model years 2016-2018 are failing. Those are the years of Opel/Vauxhall cars recalled. That whole thing points to a batch of transmissions made specifically for those cars (the transmissions must be made with specific gear ratios and final drive ratios), so whatever company supplied the slave cylinders for those transmissions must have a bad batch for 3 straight model years. Other cars with that transmission don't have this problem, so it must be something specific to THOSE SLAVE CYLINDERS for three years running that is the problem. How about going after the parts supplier for that? The transmission of my car was assembled in Austria, and I assume all the other 6MT transmissions come from that same plant. It's got to be one part supplier giving defective parts. Have them pay for it.


Just to be clear, I'm not saying the loss of money or lack of profit from these cars is a valid excuse to not do the right thing by the customer.. What I am saying is it absolutely plays into the calculation of what they do and do not do. As to the profit on the big cars, yep, but they LOSE money on small cars and electric vehicles, and you can thank CAFE standards for this situation. They make small high MPG cars at a LOSS, because they can't sell them at a profit, because they would have no buyers at those price points. So you then might ask: Why make cars and sell at a loss? Because the either do that, or do like former FCA (now Stelantis or whatever its name is this week) was doing.. they just pay EPA fines or pay Tesla for offsets due to CAFE standards. To even try to break even or make a profit, they have to massively inflate the prices of the larger vehicles people want or need (can't do a family trip in a compact with more than ONE kid, for example). That is why the cost of larger vehicles, new AND USED has been going up dramatically. Also, that is why we have longer and longer loan terms for cars... but this cycle can not continue. The new push to electric, with current technology is a pending disaster. The range estimates are overly optimistic. In real world highway driving these cars are NOT getting the estimates, and worse the idea that someone can get an electric pickup truck and tow ANYTHING for any distance is just pure fantasy. Only people that can afford an extra commuter car can make reasonable use of an electric vehicle with current technology, and the technology needed to change that dynamic is not yet close, the issue is storage, or battery technology and charging rates. I should also add the grid in no way has the capacity for a mass plug in rapid charge capability. 

I know that is a long reply that seems to off topic, but to understand what the OEMs are doing, and why, it's important to understand the dynamic, not agreeing with it, but just what it is. They don't make money on the small high MPG cars, and thus the incentive to do anything after the sale is pretty limited on their end, I don't happen to like that, but I also know that the price of my Cruze fleet was lower than adjusted for inflation would have dictated for a compact car in the 2015-2018 time in history, because of CAFE standards.. and I know GM didn't really make much from my buying 4 of these cars.. so I don't expect them to be very helpful, and thus when they are not, I'm not surprised. Doesn't mean I like it, but I understand it. 

Now when I had that 2007 GMC Diesel truck that ended up being a lemon, and GM wasn't too helpful in dealing with that one until a lawyer wrote them a letter.. that was much more difficult to accept, but they did eventually do the right thing, even as it cost them the additional legal fees to finally do so.. they would have been smarter to do the right thing before I got a lawyer involved, but clearly giant corporations are not often very responsive in these ways.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> Tough stuff. Notably, the EU and UK treat it as a safety issue and have a mandatory safety recall because it affects braking components. Safety recalls don't have anywhere that the manufacturer gets to argue about profit and say "Oh, it only affects a few cars we sold and we don't want it to cut into our profits." 100% of those cars are recalled in the EU and UK, period. Imagine if GM argued that they shouldn't have to replace the defective key cylinders in the old Cobalts because "The profit on those cars was so low..." [that we should continue to let people die instead of doing the recall]
> 
> GM pockets like $20,000 for every Escalade, Suburban, and huge Bro-dozer diesel dually 4x4 Truk-Nutz pickup sold. Use some of that profit to pay for the recall of the defective stuff they sold.
> 
> Notably, it's weird that ONLY the slave cylinders in the manual transmissions paired to the Diesel engines in model years 2016-2018 are failing. Those are the years of Opel/Vauxhall cars recalled. That whole thing points to a batch of transmissions made specifically for those cars (the transmissions must be made with specific gear ratios and final drive ratios), so whatever company supplied the slave cylinders for those transmissions must have a bad batch for 3 straight model years. Other cars with that transmission don't have this problem, so it must be something specific to THOSE SLAVE CYLINDERS for three years running that is the problem. How about going after the parts supplier for that? The transmission of my car was assembled in Austria, and I assume all the other 6MT transmissions come from that same plant. It's got to be one part supplier giving defective parts. Have them pay for it.



Hey Barry, just to be clear here, you mention from your sources that "Notably, it's weird that ONLY the slave cylinders in the manual transmissions paired to the Diesel engines in model years 2016-2018 are failing"

Are you saying this issue is not happening to regular gasoline vehicles with the 6 speed? I thought your car was regular gas as well and not diesel?

Best regards,



Jason


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Hey Barry, just to be clear here, you mention from your sources that "Notably, it's weird that ONLY the slave cylinders in the manual transmissions paired to the Diesel engines in model years 2016-2018 are failing"
> 
> Are you saying this issue is not happening to regular gasoline vehicles with the 6 speed? I thought your car was regular gas as well and not diesel?


My car is a 2018 Diesel 6MT.

I honestly don't know if the slave cylinders on all cars are failing. It's entirely possible that the gasoline models have the same or similar failures. Here are two interesting things:
1. Only the Diesel models in the EU and UK are on recall, but I believe that's because only that 1.6 Diesel engine in the Opel/Vauxhall models is paired with the M32 gearbox. It's possible gasoline engines in the EU/UK have different transmissions and that could be the reason none of them are on recall.
2. The explanation on the TSB in the USA is that gasoline cars with the problem of the clutch pedal sticking to the floor get a new slave cylinder because the replacement updated hydraulic pipework in the TSB will not connect to the original slave cylinder. It requires an updated part. The TSB claims the replacement hydraulic pipework will connect to the original slave cylinder in the Diesel transmissions... HOWEVER, that's exactly the opposite of what I experienced with my car. The TSB fix caused problems for two more weeks of the dealership trying to diagnose the problem. The technician finally claimed that the replacement hydraulic pipework was not making an adequate connection to the original slave cylinder and thus it needed to be replaced to work.

I'm skeptical and I think that it was simply a failing/failed slave cylinder and the dealership was possibly making an excuse as to why the $490 repair that I paid for out-of-pocket did not fix the car. I had walked in the door and told them the slave cylinder was failed because you could step on the clutch pedal and the car wouldn't go into gear. Stepping on the clutch pedal was not actuating the clutch, period. They insisted that the repair on the TSB was the problem, I told them they were wrong, they did the TSB fix anyway, and it was still broken after they claimed they fixed it.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

CJB said:


> Recently, my gen 2 cruze’s clutch has been sticking to the floor. Sometimes it work. Perfectly, sometimes there’s absolutely 0 pressure and I can’t even drive my car, and sometimes it can be pushed in and will retract slowly or not at all. This just started happening after getting like a foot of snow for several days. Has anyone else had transmission, clutch, or gearbox problems in their manual trans cruzes?


I have a 2016+ Cruze 6 Speed. I had that problem only once after doing a CDV Delete. It was the Slave cylinder leaking. Pop your hood, locate the brake fluid reservoir for the clutch system. Check it for leaks. Then follow the hose to the slave cylinder and check it for leaks. You should have someone pumping your clutch during this leak check. I replaced my slave cylinder and bled the system. No further issues.


----------



## Ethan G 78 (Oct 22, 2021)

So for me personally I have the same exact issue but no one else can figure it out I have to literally pull the clutch pedal up and then it works fine for a little bit and then it’ll do it again down the road but I also have a whole bunch of problems like coolant temperature sensor it will come on and off randomly When I break at night everything in the car will dim, headlights taillights interior lights and sometimes my car will not idle right because the intake cam position sensor will sometimes work and then sometimes not the car has a mind of its own


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi everyone,

It's my turn this morning. Clutch pedal get stuck to the floor. Cruze 2017 LT 76400km.

Wish me luck


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's my turn this morning. Clutch pedal get stuck to the floor. Cruze 2017 LT 76400km.
> 
> Wish me luck


God help you. If you still have powertrain warranty coverage, that's your best chance.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Thank you.

I guess so. It's supposed to be 5y 160000km.

Since you're The Flash, can you go back in time to tell me not to buy this car? Lots of problems since Day 1.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> I guess so. It's supposed to be 6y 100000km.


Gasoline or Diesel engine? 

Per the TSB on the clutch pedal sticking to the floor, the gasoline cars get an automatic warranty replacement (if under powertrain warranty) of the slave cylinder and all the redesigned hydraulic pipework that goes with the clutch.

Diesel cars have it worse because if you're past the B2B warranty they expect you to pay for the TSB repair that might not even fix the problem. It's like $500 US, so is that maybe $800 of your colorful Canadian dollars? If your car is a Diesel engine and you then have the separate, somewhat-related problem of the transmission not going into gear when you step on the clutch, they might diagnose the failing or failed slave cylinder and give you the huge warranty replacement job - but then it's a battle to get them to refund what you might have paid to have the TSB performed on your car to not fix the problem.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> Since you're The Flash, can you go back in time to tell me not to buy this car? Lots of problems since Day 1.


I'd tell myself as well. I could have done what normal people do and buy a Honda Civic, but NOPE, I had to absolutely buy a car made in Ohio so I could "buy American."


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

It is a gasoline engine. I should be fine then? What TSB exactly? I have seen several of them.

I had a Sunfire and a G5 before. I liked it a lot but the Cruze ... it makes me reconsider.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> It is a gasoline engine. I should be fine then? What BST exactly? I have seen several of them.


This one: https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10143774-9999.pdf

Walk into the dealership with a copy of this in your hand. Point out to them that the fix includes replacing the slave cylinder, and that is (presumably) covered under the powertrain warranty. Is Canada different in warranty coverage? This should be 100% covered.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

The car is already at the dealership. I don't think they looked at it yet.

The warranty book says : 
Transmission/Transaxle Coverage includes: All internally lubricated parts, case, torque converter, mounts, seals, and gaskets as well as any electrical components internal to the transmission/transaxle. Also covered are any actuators directly connected to the transmission (slave cylinder, etc.).

Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are transmission cooling lines, hoses, radiator, sensors, wiring, and electrical connectors. Also excluded are the clutch and pressure plate as well as any Transmission Control Module and/or module programming. 

Source:


https://my.gm.ca/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/GMCC/dynamic/2017/GMC/multi-model/en/17canadian_limited_wty_23452970B_en_US_041117.pdf



Thank you very much


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> Also covered are any actuators directly connected to the transmission (slave cylinder, etc.).


That's a BINGO! Do not sign any paperwork where you pay them anything. They owe you this repair, gratis.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's my turn this morning. Clutch pedal get stuck to the floor. Cruze 2017 LT 76400km.
> 
> Wish me luck


Have you ever by chance had your clutch fluid flushed/bled since you owned the car? I have a 2016 gen 2 with no issues as of yet. As I have mentioned in other threads, I have purged/bled my clutch fluid three times this year since it is such an easy task. Suck out old fluid from clutch bleeder valve while refilling the master brake cylinder. Either I am **** lucky or the purging/bleeding of fluid is definitely mitigating it/keeping it at bay so to speak.

regards,

Jason


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi Jason,

No I never changed my clutch fluid.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> No I never changed my clutch fluid.


Thanks for the reply......

Of all the threads I have read regarding this issue, I still can not determine what this "debris" looks like that is being shed. It must be awfully large pieces to plug up the orfice tube completely. If the fluid was just "dirty" I cant see how that would plug the line causing the fluid blockage. Is it something that is gelling up so to speak over time. I don't think anyone really knows honestly.

Maybe My bleeding has "Kept the line clear" kinda thing. I guess when its my turn I will find out...or not...

My Cruze only has like 54,000 kms but it is a 2016 (got it in June I believe) So I am starting to think the failure has more to do with "use" rather then over time so to speak.

Unfortunately my warranty ran out in June (Powertrain) so I am on my own. I do have CAA and can get a tow no problem, but I am anticipating a 1200 dollar repair at least.

Jason


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hopefully GM will acknowledge the problem and issue a recall. I always feeled like I noob when shifting this car. Something is not right with the clutch. Maybe I'll see a difference after the repair. Maybe there is a way to know if the clutch will go bad.

Is it using the same reservoir as the brakes? One of the caliper jammed this summer. It took a lot of force to push it back in when replacing the rotor. I wonder if it may be related.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> Hopefully GM will acknowledge the problem and issue a recall. I always feeled like I noob when shifting this car. Something is not right with the clutch. Maybe I'll see a difference after the repair. Maybe there is a way to know if the clutch will go bad.
> 
> Is it using the same reservoir as the brakes? One of the caliper jammed this summer. It took a lot of force to push it back in when replacing the rotor. I wonder if it may be related.


Yes the Brakes and Clutch share the same reservoir and use simple DOT 3 Brake fluid. I am a pretty anal guy when it comes to my cars and preventative maintenance and would consider myself a "seasoned" pro shifting manuals. Have been driving stick since I was 16..I am 47 now... I have both a 2002 Camaro SS 6 speed and a 2021 LT1 V8 6 Speed Camaro as well, so I am very familiar with the "feel" so to speak. I can honestly say my Cruze has felt "OK" and has never really felt any different since the day I drove it off the lot. At least yours is covered under warranty.
Only time will tell if my over the top maintenance will prevent a slave cylinder failure....

Jason


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Have you ever by chance had your clutch fluid flushed/bled since you owned the car? I have a 2016 gen 2 with no issues as of yet. As I have mentioned in other threads, I have purged/bled my clutch fluid three times this year since it is such an easy task. Suck out old fluid from clutch bleeder valve while refilling the master brake cylinder. Either I am **** lucky or the purging/bleeding of fluid is definitely mitigating it/keeping it at bay so to speak.


If he’s getting the repair for free, why bother trying to prevent the problem? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Of all the threads I have read regarding this issue, I still can not determine what this "debris" looks like that is being shed. It must be awfully large pieces to plug up the orfice tube completely. If the fluid was just "dirty" I cant see how that would plug the line causing the fluid blockage. Is it something that is gelling up so to speak over time. I don't think anyone really knows honestly.


GM technical at HQ knows. The earlier TSBs instructed technicians to bag the removed parts with fluid samples and return those for examination.

One part of the tube has a small metering orifice. I don’t know how small - I haven’t seen it. This orifice prevents the clutch pedal from hammering back to the top of its stroke if you slip off the pedal or release it too fast. The orifice acts as a fluid dampener. That’s what gets clogged.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> Hopefully GM will acknowledge the problem and issue a recall.


Absolutely never! Recalls cost money and if they can save a dime by ignoring the problem they will do that. There are so few manual transmission Cruze sedans and hatches in North America that GM can skirt by with relatively few problems reported. They'll just hope that the majority of cars age out of warranty coverage and then the problem is your problem. "More than 60,000 miles? That's just wear and tear and you must pay to maintain your car!"



> Maybe there is a way to know if the clutch will go bad.


You have the opportunity for the mechanic to inspect the clutch when they take the car apart for the warranty repair. Ask them if it's possible for them to replace the clutch if it shows wear, and you pay for the parts and maybe some of the labor for that job while they have everything taken apart. If you ask, maybe they will work with you on that.



> Is it using the same reservoir as the brakes? One of the caliper jammed this summer. It took a lot of force to push it back in when replacing the rotor. I wonder if it may be related.


That's a definite maybe. The safety recall in the EU and UK (Opel and Vauxhall vehicles) is a mandated safety recall. The debris in the hydraulic fluid can damage brake parts. The recall in Europe is a replacement of the slave cylinder, hydraulic pipework, and some brake parts that include the ABS control valve. I guess the debris can deteriorate brake parts and cause brakes to not function properly, so that's a huge safety issue.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> If he’s getting the repair for free, why bother trying to prevent the problem? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Because I was trying to determine if he had done any maintenance in the past................


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

That's it! The car is repaired free of charge. They also had to replace the clutch and pressure plate because the brake fluid has leak all over it and damaged it.

A big thank you to GM Ile-Perrot (Groupe Autoforce) for the service. Very appreciated.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> They also had to replace the clutch and pressure plate because the brake fluid has leak all over it and damaged it.


WOW! You got the Ferrari of clutch jobs! Nice!


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Thank you for your support,


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

It's been a couple of days driving my "new" car and I must say it does not feel the same at all. There was definitely something wrong from the factory.

Have a nice day


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JosQuelqu1 said:


> It's been a couple of days driving my "new" car and I must say it does not feel the same at all. There was definitely something wrong from the factory.


I had that same feeling after my car was repaired. It was like the abrupt change to having a firm clutch pedal was jarring, and it made me think there was a problem that had been slowly getting worse for months and that I only noticed it right at the end when the clutch went VERY soft.


----------



## Ethan G 78 (Oct 22, 2021)

I have a 2015 and my clutch pedal will stick halfway to the floor and I literally have to pick it up with my foot and then everything goes back to normal I agree a car this new should not have problems oh and let me add it’s very hard to go into gear sometimes and when I break at night everything dims headlights interior lights tail lights


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ethan G 78 said:


> 2015... a car this new


That's a 6-year-old car. It's not new.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Ethan G 78 said:


> I have a 2015 and my clutch pedal will stick halfway to the floor and I literally have to pick it up with my foot and then everything goes back to normal I agree a car this new should not have problems oh and let me add it’s very hard to go into gear sometimes and when I break at night everything dims headlights interior lights tail lights


Have you done any maintenance? Have you done a clutch bleed? New Fluid? A 6 year old car (if it has an original battery) may be on its way out. I am finding more and more with these cars (and all cars for that matter) that regular pre-emptive maintenance is the key to avoiding problems. If I have a car battery older then 5 years, I just change it, and continue to have worry free thoughts as my experience tells me (especially in the colder climate of Canada) You should always have a newish battery in your car.

Jason


----------



## microsofthamster (May 23, 2021)

MRO1791 said:


> There IS a TSB on this issue. It has to do with a part of the clutch hydraulics that gets clogged and blocks fluid flow. Have the dealership show you the TSB.. I'll try to find the number and post it here. IT IS A KNOWN PROBLEM with the clutch hydraulics on this car, and as others have stated, it requires transaxle removal to replace it.. so no dealership is going to WANT to do the fix, as that is a big job, and one can assume GM does not well compensate them for the work.


You are a God send. I don't know how I missed this. I have a LS. I thought it was the clutch. It kept doing it randomly though. Day it got towed in no issues. What the hell man. 

Chevy said it was the clutch. They called me 2 hours after it showed up. I knew there was no way it was the clutch. They said it just cause it was stuck. 

So I did more research. What do you know. This problem exactly. 

MONTHS later because I thought I had to drop 3600 on a new clutch at less than 50K miles. 

It's the slave cylinder. It is this TSB. Fixed. I had to go aways to get it fixed ... but it is fixed. Powertrain warranty. I was adamant and didnt give up. 

It's odd driving my car again after it being dead for so long.


----------



## microsofthamster (May 23, 2021)

Barry Allen said:


> God help you. If you still have powertrain warranty coverage, that's your best chance.


Powertrain. If you still are covered. Call GM/Chevy to verify. I had to do a lot of phone calls


----------



## stewartw254 (9 mo ago)

I appreciate all this information. The clutch pedal on my 2018 Cruze would not come off the floor a couple of times recently and the car would not shift gears. I father from comments above that it is a defective slave cylinder/clutch actuator, which requires pulling the transmission to replace. Costly job even if you can get the part, which apparently retails for $100 or less.


----------



## microsofthamster (May 23, 2021)

stewartw254 said:


> I appreciate all this information. The clutch pedal on my 2018 Cruze would not come off the floor a couple of times recently and the car would not shift gears. I father from comments above that it is a defective slave cylinder/clutch actuator, which requires pulling the transmission to replace. Costly job even if you can get the part, which apparently retails for $100 or less.


NO! Find a GM service center. IF you are under the powertrain warranty it should be replaced BY warranty. 

Chevrolet TSBPIP5558C . I PRAY FOR YOU THAT IT IS STILL UNDER WARRANTY AND YOU ARE UNDER THE MILEAGE. 60K or 5 years I believe. Call GM/Chevrolet. 

You have to specifically describe what happened. You have to tell them you think it may be because of the specific TSB, and you have done research on this, to see if there were issues.

If they're competent enough, and an honest shop, they will do a thorough diagnosis. I had one locally they took NOT EVEN AN HOUR to get back to me, yes, there is issues with your car. It isn't shifting and the clutch is stuck to the floor. You need a new clutch. QUOTED 3500$ for parts, labor and service.

I had my car TOWED BACK HOME, after it had to be TOWED FROM A GAS STATION to their shop. Car was home all within 24 hours. OH, and I had to pay like 200$ for them to diagnose it. TOTALLY RIPPED OFF THERE, and I am never going there ever again, and it is a local Chevy, GM, and a few other make dealership/shop.

My car sat for a few months, while I did MORE research, and came across the TSB, because I couldn't find it before last summer.

I called GM, they looked up my vehicle and it was INDEED covered when Titus-Will Chevrolet said it wasn't. I wasn't even at 51K miles. I found a shop. GM, actually had to talk with the SHOP/SERVICE CENTER, to confirm it was indeed the TSB and a actual thorough diagnosis, of what the TSB states.

It took them 2 days to diagnosis it. They looked at it on the undercarriage, they took it for a few drives to try to mock it and BOOM it finally did it. They checked the undercarriage again, and yes fluid indeed was dripping onto the line.

They called me, to let me know, they ordered the part AFTER they called GM, and confirmed that it was the TSB issue. My car was fixed, and COVERED 100% UNDER POWERTRAIN WARRANTY.

Do not pay for unecessary services or costs that have nothing to do with it.They have to replace specific parts.

My car has driven like it is brand new BUT BETTER, since it was fixed and I picked it up in November I think? Thats how long the debacle took. A WHILE. From it happening, seizing, and research and fixing it took MONTHS!

But once I figured out it was the car, and not a recall, not broken, it was a specific random defect the TSB. It took less than a week to get fixed, diagnosed and covered and back to me.

YES I had to tow it an hour away, and it was about a 40 ish mile trip for it. AAA came in super handy for that. WORTH IT>


----------



## RS-HatchMan (Sep 25, 2017)

Add my 2017 RS manual, gas, hatch to the dead clutch club. Went out on the Interstate, luckily it was not a Harry Chapin situation. I'm at 89,000 miles and out of warranty, so she might be sitting in the driveway for a while. I can hand pump it and get two or three shifts out of it and then push it in gear, that can get dangerous here and there, like around turns where you don't know how fast you're gonna be able to go and still make the turn and if you're gonna be able to get it in gear at that speed.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

I have a 2016 Cruze 1.4L 2nd Gen LE2 6-Speed Manual. The only issue I have noticed with my clutch is that sometimes the pedal is really stiff and hard to press but that usually goes away after a few minutes or so and the rest of the time it feels normal. The longest it ever did that was half a day.

Also, I think my throw out bearings are going bad because when I’m in Neutral with my foot off the clutch pedal you can hear an audible metal rattling sound and you can feel it too, but when you press the clutch in it immediately goes away and immediately comes back when you release the clutch at idle in neutral. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## 17Cruze1 (4 mo ago)

I own a 2017 Cruze with only a little over 25,000 miles. My powertrain warranty runs out Oct 2, 2022. My clutch pedal has been sticking about an inch and a half from the floor since early July. I have been to a dealer who says they ordered parts for it at the very beginning of August. (Cost me $149 for the service call ) I have a trouble ticket in with Chevy but the lady that has my case hasn't responded for about two weeks even after I talked to two other people at Chevy who said she would contact me that day. I'm ready to get my congressman and Pittsburgh TV news involved. Half the time my clutch is fine and the other half of the time it gives me trouble like making me pull it up with my foot. I'm worried that the clutch doesn't completely engage when the pedal sticks and I am going to have a burnt out clutch pad by the time this ever gets fixed (assuming GM even honors their warranty instead of pushing me past Oct 2 and saying I'm out of warranty).


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

17Cruze1 said:


> I own a 2017 Cruze with only a little over 25,000 miles. My powertrain warranty runs out Oct 2, 2022. My clutch pedal has been sticking about an inch and a half from the floor since early July. I have been to a dealer who says they ordered parts for it at the very beginning of August. (Cost me $149 for the service call ) I have a trouble ticket in with Chevy but the lady that has my case hasn't responded for about two weeks even after I talked to two other people at Chevy who said she would contact me that day. I'm ready to get my congressman and Pittsburgh TV news involved. Half the time my clutch is fine and the other half of the time it gives me trouble like making me pull it up with my foot. I'm worried that the clutch doesn't completely engage when the pedal sticks and I am going to have a burnt out clutch pad by the time this ever gets fixed (assuming GM even honors their warranty instead of pushing me past Oct 2 and saying I'm out of warranty).


They owe you a replacement of the slave cylinder.






PIP5558C Chevrolet Technical Service Bulletin


PIP5558C Chevrolet Technical Service Bulletin




www.tsbsearch.com





And a refund of the service call.


----------



## 17Cruze1 (4 mo ago)

Update to the above: The GM representative was off sick and did call me this morning when he got back to work. The parts are on order and he has already requested that the parts be shipped asap as they are all on backorder. GM seems like they are on the ball. He assured me my car would be taken care of.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

17Cruze1 said:


> Update to the above: The GM representative was off sick and did call me this morning when he got back to work. The parts are on order and he has already requested that the parts be shipped asap as they are all on backorder. GM seems like they are on the ball. He assured me my car would be taken care of.


As long as the problem is diagnosed and is in the computer for repair while the warranty is in effect, it's covered by warranty.

I discovered this when I had a CEL come on while I was out-of-town. I phoned my dealership service guy on Friday and set it up to be looked at, but I pointed out that the mileage on the car was going to roll over past the warranty because I was going to use the car for the weekend before I got it to him on Monday afternoon. He got the mileage entered into the computer and told me that tip - as long as the work order is open (not closed out) while the warranty is in effect, it's covered. After they did the repair on my car (replaced a sensor) he kept the ticket open another week just to make sure I could drive the car and nothing else happened with it going bad again.


----------



## 17Cruze1 (4 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> As long as the problem is diagnosed and is in the computer for repair while the warranty is in effect, it's covered by warranty.
> 
> I discovered this when I had a CEL come on while I was out-of-town. I phoned my dealership service guy on Friday and set it up to be looked at, but I pointed out that the mileage on the car was going to roll over past the warranty because I was going to use the car for the weekend before I got it to him on Monday afternoon. He got the mileage entered into the computer and told me that tip - as long as the work order is open (not closed out) while the warranty is in effect, it's covered. After they did the repair on my car (replaced a sensor) he kept the ticket open another week just to make sure I could drive the car and nothing else happened with it going bad again.


----------



## 17Cruze1 (4 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

17Cruze1 said:


> My powertrain warranty runs out Oct 2, 2022


My only other suggestion to you is that if the parts haven't arrived to repair your car, you drop it off at the dealership on September 30 and leave it with them. You should get a loaner car from them. If the balk, you can explain that you have to leave it with them so that it's in their hands while still under warranty.


----------



## 17Cruze1 (4 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> My only other suggestion to you is that if the parts haven't arrived to repair your car, you drop it off at the dealership on September 30 and leave it with them. You should get a loaner car from them. If the balk, you can explain that you have to leave it with them so that it's in their hands while still under warranty.


Interesting idea. GM has told me that it will be covered under warranty whenever the parts arrive. Do you still think I should do that?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

17Cruze1 said:


> Interesting idea. GM has told me that it will be covered under warranty whenever the parts arrive. Do you still think I should do that?


Absolutely. If you leave the car with them BEFORE the warranty expires, with a known problem diagnosed, and with an open work order in the computer, what possible explanation would they have for not honoring this as a warranty repair?


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi again,

Little update on my driving experience. The driving got back to "not so great" couples of weeks after the repair. After reading on the internet it seems to be a "dummy proof feature" of the clutch. I'll start a new thread for that.

Have a nice day!


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Lol a caliper was stuck. sorry my bad


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

Same problem here (sort of).. 
My clutch pedal needs to go 'to the metal' for changing gears. 
The 'biting point' is down to the floor and it's annoying to be able to properly disengage.
I need to adjust the clutch pedal position, moving it away from the master cylinder / accumulator.
Does anyone know if this is doable? or is the clutch pedal position non-adjustable in the Cruze?


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm not a mechanic, just have average smarts and above-average willingness to shoot off my mouth. That said: 
Should be self-adjusting. May be air in the line, so, Try bleeding the clutch. I don't think this would be hard except maybe for access to get your hand in there. If there's air in the line, something is wrong & the fix may not last.


----------



## 17Cruze1 (4 mo ago)

Well, my clutch pedal problem has finally as of today been fixed (I hope!!!) by the dealer after waiting four months for the required parts. They changed my manual transmission and put the new clutch slave cylinder kit in to replace the bad one. I'm just lucky mine was still under the power train warranty when it first started to give me trouble. All the manual transmission models apparently have faulty clutch slave cylinders, but almost all are past 50,000 miles or 5 years by the time it happened so no powertrain warranty coverage. I'm just hoping everything holds up.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

17Cruze1 said:


> I'm just hoping everything holds up.


Mine broke a second time after just 20 months and 22,000 miles.

Save your paperwork. You get a 24 month unlimited mileage warranty on the part installed, including the labor. If it breaks again within 2 years, they replace it again.


----------



## 17Cruze1 (4 mo ago)

Thanks!!! Good to know!


----------



## Dantheman420 (Jul 14, 2021)

CJB said:


> Recently, my gen 2 cruze’s clutch has been sticking to the floor. Sometimes it work. Perfectly, sometimes there’s absolutely 0 pressure and I can’t even drive my car, and sometimes it can be pushed in and will retract slowly or not at all. This just started happening after getting like a foot of snow for several days. Has anyone else had transmission, clutch, or gearbox problems in their manual trans cruzes?


Although I know this may be a late reply, I had the same issue. Sometimes I could pump it after the car was off and it would work instead for me to drive the car to the dealership. I would have to turn the car off put it in first gear started unload the car to lunch forward and float. Gears without grinding coming to a stop man. I would have to turn the car off and repeat the process ended up being a slave cylinder first day blended. It worked for about 5 miles and then I came back the slave cylinder unfortunately as you probably know it was located inside the bell housing, which was about $4000 for me to get replaced.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

My 2018 failed at 15,000 miles. My failures were a clutch pack failure. Dealership said my failure was uncommon. They replaced everything in the clutch drive assembly including a new slave cylinder which was not part of the initial failure. They knew about the slave cylinder issues and got ahead of the problem. So far so good with over 50,000 miles on the clock.


----------

